# Baby turkey hatched but cant stand, just flattened out



## Jellybelly (Jun 12, 2019)

I finally got a baby turkey to hatch but the little thing cant stand, it just lays flattened out like a pancake. My hubby has been giving it water and fed it some but I'm not sure there is anything to do for it. Suggestions?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Jellybelly said:


> I finally got a baby turkey to hatch but the little thing cant stand, it just lays flattened out like a pancake. My hubby has been giving it water and fed it some but I'm not sure there is anything to do for it. Suggestions?


Poly vi sol infant vitamin with NO iron. If its legs are splayed you can tape them. What kind of feed at you giving? Protein amount


----------



## Jellybelly (Jun 12, 2019)

28%, I get it from the local feed mill, a crumble. I was honestly surprised to see it alive when we got home from work cause it was so weak


----------



## Jellybelly (Jun 12, 2019)

sorry, not a crumble, a mesh, its ground up


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you can try a home made hobble but most times these guys just get worse.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

Is the problem his legs, or is he too weak to stand? If its his legs he may have a thiamine deficiency. Usually leg problems happen from inconsistencies with the incubator temperature. Depending on how bad he is, you may be able to splint him, but like happybleats said, they don’t always get better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice, hope the turkey will be OK.


----------



## Jellybelly (Jun 12, 2019)

It's the legs, from what I read it's splayed legs. Gonna try the band aid method and see how that works but the little burger wont eat on it's own so, yea.......


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

How’s the chick today? Are the toes curled at all? Turkeys are notorious for being stupid chicks. I’ve always had to keep a chicken chick with them to teach them how to eat. You can try boiled egg if he’s not eating his mash well.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Jellybelly said:


> It's the legs, from what I read it's splayed legs. Gonna try the band aid method and see how that works but the little burger wont eat on it's own so, yea.......


Do you have any chicken chicks in with the poult? Something has show it how to eat. Cause turks are not the smartest of the lot. .


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sfgwife said:


> Do you have any chicken chicks in with the poult? Something has show it how to eat. Cause turks are not the smartest of the lot. .


Yes! I never heard about this but when I went to the feed store to buy our turkeys there was a few chicks in with them. I was like OH! These little ones flew their coop and he said no they have to show the turkeys how to eat. I thought that was pretty smart


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> Yes! I never heard about this but when I went to the feed store to buy our turkeys there was a few chicks in with them. I was like OH! These little ones flew their coop and he said no they have to show the turkeys how to eat. I thought that was pretty smart


Yea turk poults are goofy. They also love to have diving accidents... so we always keep rocks in their water pan too. Eesh these birds lol! But we miss them after november. My grown hens and tom stay in the fence. But these younguns. They fly over the fence and toodle round the yard and visit. They are amusing as all get out!


----------



## Karig (8 mo ago)

Chelsey said:


> Is the problem his legs, or is he too weak to stand? If its his legs he may have a thiamine deficiency. Usually leg problems happen from inconsistencies with the incubator temperature. Depending on how bad he is, you may be able to splint him, but like happybleats said, they don’t always get better.


I have one with one strong leg and one straight out behind... It's the last one to hatch and it is struggling to get up. Is there anything you can suggest for me to try?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Karig said:


> have one with one strong leg and one straight out behind... It's the last one to hatch and it is struggling to get up. Is there anything you can suggest for me to try?


You can try splitting the leg.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

I’m sorry, I only just saw this. I don’t usually log in, but just browse. How did your Turkey do?


----------

